# Stanley Fubar Tool



## ttruscott (Mar 6, 2009)

Stanley Fubar Tool

Has anyone ever actually used one of these tools to open an hydrant?

I'm wondering if they are strong enough to turn the valve without bending AND whether you might need a pipe extension handle to get enough leverage.

Ted


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Never used mine to open a hydrant but they're awfully strong. I wouldn't see an issue with adding a cheater bar for more leverage if needed as I'm 99% sure it could take it without issue.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't know what the laws in Canada are, but here it's illegal to mess with those things.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Dean's right...not worth messing with because it's illegal. Our hydrant wrenches on our engines are only about a foot long so I'd suppose the fubar could do it but most hydrants I've seen have a goofy shaped part you have to turn so you kind of need the special tool to turn it.


----------



## ttruscott (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks guys...


----------

